# Ford F-150 4x4 VS GMC 1500 4x4?



## matthew77515 (Oct 5, 2009)

I am in the market for a used 07-10 model 4 door 1/2ton pick up and i like both the F-150 and the GMC 1500 and i have reserched both and found lots of good results for both but i want to know peoples personal opions on these 2 trucks?


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

If you get 09-10 f150 you get better gas and power than its predecessors. If you want to learn more about the f150 you can do a lot of reading on them on f150online.com Seems that most of the owners love them. I have an 04, other than few issues it's been good.


----------



## 06z71 (Dec 22, 2009)

*trucks*

My last truck was a 2006 4 door silverado z71 5.3 and i currently own an 06 fx4 single cab 5.4 and all i have to say is i should have gone with a diesel no matter what you buy for towing you cant beat a diesel (out of the ford and chevy....imo my chevy was better and it was a 4 door)


----------



## mserrett (Mar 7, 2006)

I just went through this process in March of this year and I bought a 2010 F-150 4X4. I can tell you from my recent experience that I got more bells and whistles on the Ford for the same price than I could get on the Chevy and the room in the back seat on the Ford is incredible. I have always been a Chevy man but the price and features won out this time. I have had some small issues with the new truck but it's nothing I didn't have in the Chevy when I bought it. I hope this helps.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*The Big Three*

OKay, I'll start off saying I Bleed Chevrolet Red. It has Supported me and my Family for a long long time and thats all i will drive. With that said, if you choose 2008 and newer in a Chevrolet/GMC, a Ford or a Dodge, you can't go wrong with those three.(GMC/Chevy being the same)..But, you have to choose the interior you like better, the ride is just a hair Better in a GM truck than the ford or the dodge, but power, fuel economy and reliability is about the same.
GM also has a 5yr/100,000 mile power train warranty(including fuel pump in the tank) standard. So go ride and drive and you'll be happy with what YOU choose.
GM started the 5yr/100,000 mile powertrain warranty in 2007 models and up. If you buy a GM Certified Used vehicle, it will also carry the same Powertrain Warranty.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

After the way GM handled the economic situation...why would you even consider buying one of their products?


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Chevy fan here too, but....I bought a 2007 Avalanche 4 wheel drive new and it has been nothing but trouble. Electronics and front end trouble, compounded by a dealer that knew he was going out of business ( I didn't know). I believe he was soaking GM on warranty repairs. However my son bought a used 2007 extended cab Chevy z71 and has had no issues. I would pick a truck that I liked and before I bought it, get a different dealer to run the VIN and see what warranty work has been done on it. 
Might look here to get an idea on prices:
http://texasdirectauto.com/


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

bwguardian said:


> After the way GM handled the economic situation...why would you even consider buying one of their products?


Chevy has always built a high quality product. The truth of why they had economic problems a few years ago had nothing to do with their vehicles. It had to do with upper management and the union workers. Both of those groups drove the cost up so much that there were no end in site. But the product is top notch.

Ford was smart to not openly tell the public that they were struggling like Chevy and Dodge did. Thus, that helped them b/c of the consumers who weren't fully educated on the issues thought that since Ford didn't publicly state they were having problems, they must have been well off.

I have had a Dodge truck, 3 Ford trucks and now a 2008 Chevy 2500HD 4x4 crew cab silverado with the 6.0 liter gas. All were good trucks, but this Chevy is hands down the winner of the ones I have had.

It will pull a house down w/o you even noticing it was back there. It rides smooth like a nice luxurious car and has all the creature comforts that I wanted. I though about getting the diesel, but it was about $7,000 more and with my SHELL x-plan, I got a very good deal. The MPG is not the best b/c it is the 6.0L gas motor with a 6 speed tranny. I get about 13MPG around town and on the highway I get about 16MPG.

*Bottom line is all three make very good reliable products and I would have no problems purchasing any of them. They all make very powerful gas and diesel motors and all get about the same MPG, depending on the truck.*


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

atcfisherman said:


> Chevy has always built a high quality product. The truth of why they had economic problems a few years ago had nothing to do with their vehicles. It had to do with upper management and the union workers. Both of those groups drove the cost up so much that there were no end in site. But the product is top notch.
> 
> Ford was smart to not openly tell the public that they were struggling like Chevy and Dodge did. Thus, that helped them b/c of the consumers who weren't fully educated on the issues thought that since Ford didn't publicly state they were having problems, they must have been well off.
> 
> ...


I have owned both Ford and Chebby...will never own a Dodge! Chebby is a good truck as long as you don't work it...that is why I buy Ford now. I will say the power plants in Dodge and Chebby are good, but the rest of the chasis I don't care for.

They were all probably hurting much like the rest of us...it is just that Chebby took total advantage of the bad situation which hurt all of us! FMC sucked it up and made things happen as usual.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I have to agree with BW..

I own a chevy now but will go back to a ford in the near future... I think they make a nicer truck.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I own a 07 fx4 4dr and only complain air not cold even when new dealer said its the new system suspension and durability is what I like about ford.


----------



## truckin_angler (Mar 24, 2010)

man i just bought a 10 f-150 4x4 with the 5.4,,, i had a 05 f-150 with the 4.6....wow what a difference. pulled my 21 kenner to tx city from tomball was like the boat wasnt even back there. cant help you on chevy or dodge never owned one always been a ford man.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

My new 2010 F-150 4X4 will be delivered to me on Tuesday and i cant wait. Have had nothing but chevys but now its time to move on.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Have a 2002 Ford F-150 FX4 5.4 with 132k miles - bought it new with 36 miles on the clock... ONLY problem was around 80k miles when I spit a plug (I have one of the 2002-2003 blocks that didn't have enough threads for the spark plugs). Otherwise, GREAT truck - super cold air, tows well and looks awesome to where I still compliments on it.

Really looking forward to seeing what the 3.5 Twin Turbo is gonna do (not just on paper). I'm about ready to get another truck and thinking the F250 with the 6.7 diesel, but really thinking this 3.5 twin turbo might be the shiznit!


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

Tankfxr said:


> My new 2010 F-150 4X4 will be delivered to me on Tuesday and i cant wait. Have had nothing but chevys but now its time to move on.


 WHAT SIL driving a FORD???????:rotfl: Telling you should hold out for the Raptor,,, it's Badd *** watched a show on it on Trucks,,, For $40,000.00 MSRP and running 90 MPH offroad stock!!! and it has a killer exhaust sound!!!! And you can get the 6.2 L v8 for $3,000.00 more/


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

I just ditched an 08 ford for a 11 ram 2500, ill never go back to gas im getting better mileage on the cummins than i did with the 5.4L and I cant even feel my boat behind me


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Do some research on pre-2011 F150's with the 5.4 motor. Some guys are paying 800-1,000 bucks to change sparkplugs, horror stories from Ford technicians. 
Don't know if Ford has addressed this issue in the new models. 
Plugs are breaking apart in the cylinder head and special tools are needed to extract the remains. 
A one piece plug from Champion fixes this problem at $20 a piece but you still have to get the old ones out.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

ReelWork said:


> Have a 2002 Ford F-150 FX4 5.4 with 132k miles - bought it new with 36 miles on the clock... ONLY problem was around 80k miles when I spit a plug (I have one of the 2002-2003 blocks that didn't have enough threads for the spark plugs). Otherwise, GREAT truck - super cold air, tows well and looks awesome to where I still compliments on it.
> 
> Really looking forward to seeing what the 3.5 Twin Turbo is gonna do (not just on paper). I'm about ready to get another truck and thinking the F250 with the 6.7 diesel, but really thinking this 3.5 twin turbo might be the shiznit!


I just got a quote from local dealer on one. 
F150 super cab, 8' bed XLT with max towing and 3.5 litre Eco Boost and two wheel drive. Quote was $33 and some change. Towing capacity with this set up was 11,300 pounds.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Tombo - thanks... I've seen all the numbers and patiently waiting to see what the "gotta have" folks find out with the first round. The torque curve on the 3.5 TT is awesome - comparable to a baby diesel with 400+ ft/lbs at like 1700 RPM, but the RPM legs of a gasser! 

The 3.5 TT is also using the same technology we use in our outboards with direct injection (Think HPDI, Verado, etc.). All indications are this could be the game changer for trucks - high power, smaller displacement (lower engine weight with higher tow ratings, stonger torque at lower RPM, better mileage overall). 

If what you saw is running $33k for an XLT, thinking a King Ranch or Lariat Limited with 4x4 and all the bells/whistles (sun roof, nav.) - probably looking $40k-45k out the door?? I've seen the MSRP on Ford, but we all know that's not saying much... 

Anyone in the know?


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

up here right now dealers are getting sticker or better for 2011's, the demand for the 5.0 and 6.2L powered trucks are insane, buddy of mine just went to try and pickup a platinum edition with a 6.2 and dealer told him 63k, told him he could buy a loaded ram 2500 4x4 and fuel for 2 years for that


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

I'm not sold on the 5.0 or 6.2 yet... Still another big engine (gasser) that you have to spin up to get good numbers out of. That's why I for one am so interested to see what the 3.5 Twin Turbo will be like - torque where you need it, not where you don't. 

Seems to have the best characteristics of a diesel in a gas package. 

Stopped by the stealership yesterday (Bluebonnet) and the stealsman had driven one recently at a Ford event and said it was incredible. Smooth, powerful and gobs of torque. I'll take it for a test drive and let my seat o' the pants meter decide. If'n I don't like it, I'll get the diesel...


----------



## CrimsonTideGuy (Sep 8, 2010)

Ford is American and GMC is Obama


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a 2010 GMC Sierra 4x4 with the 5.3L. It has been a great truck so far (15k miles). My previous truck was an 04 GMC Z71 that I put 120k miles on. I never had any issues with that truck but was ready for something new.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Ford vs. Chevy? That's like asking "what came first, the chicken or the egg"?" Been debated forever, and you won't get a concensus here. If you want a concensus, go to a Ford fan website. Or a Chevy fan website! 

My 2 cents - Toyota Tundra! Made in Texas, built like a brick sh!thouse. Someone had to say it! Flame suit on! :slimer:


----------



## KevMac (Oct 25, 2010)

Have a 07 chevy 1/2 ton. Have 189000 miles on it, 75% of that is city driving, no major problems yet. I run high quailty oils and follow maintenance guidelines. Its not as tight as it use to be but still gets up and goes.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

CrimsonTideGuy said:


> Ford is American and GMC is Obama


lol!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

CrimsonTideGuy said:


> Ford is American and GMC is Obaman


LOL...there, fixed it for ya.


----------



## PicoPop (Dec 2, 2004)

chevy has a better 4wd system... locking rear diff... etc had a ford once got stuck in wet grass!!!!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

PicoPop said:


> chevy has a better 4wd system... locking rear diff... etc had a ford once got stuck in wet grass!!!!


My old chevy used to get stuck on wet pavement! lol

Ive had a chevy, and a coupla fords. Traded the Chevy in when it had 235000+ and only had tranny and rear end issues at 200000. Traded it in and got a ford 2wd that I drove for almost 300000+ with no issues ever other than starter/alternator type problems. Current Ford now has 113000 and has had one major issue with the cam positioning sensor that happened at 52000, no problems since then. Its an 04.

I think it comes down to what fits your style best actually. All major manufactures will have their lemons and will also have their shining stars.


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

My last two trucks have been fords both had over 300K miles when I got rid of them. My current truck is a 2007 F-150 bought it brand new and very happy. It came with a 4.2 liter V6. Lots of power and good on gas. I drive chevys at work. I perfer the fords.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Tombo said:


> Do some research on pre-2011 F150's with the 5.4 motor. Some guys are paying 800-1,000 bucks to change sparkplugs, horror stories from Ford technicians.
> Don't know if Ford has addressed this issue in the new models.
> Plugs are breaking apart in the cylinder head and special tools are needed to extract the remains.
> A one piece plug from Champion fixes this problem at $20 a piece but you still have to get the old ones out.


my brother works for ford. don't believe all the junk that you hear. he changes them all the time with no problem. yes, some of them do break, but he says for the most part, its an easy fix. if anyone needs plugs changed, pm me and i will get you in touch with him. there is no special tool, ets.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

I used to own nothing but chevys, BUT I finally got tired of being towed home all the time! IFS Front on the 4x4 models tend to snap tie rods( Pulling a boat up the ramp) Pretty embarrassing when you hold up the boat launch line because your tires are pointing to each other. We also run the 6.0 chevy in our work fleet the norm for these trucks seem pretty consistent for needing new motors around 180k miles. Also having to pull the whole dash out to replace the heater cores every 100k miles is starting to take a toll on our pocket books. The old dodges 5.9 cummings was a great motor but crappy truck! cant hear yourself think with all the road noise in the cab! I am running a ford 6.4 powerstroke and love it had a few issues mostly having to do with dealers doing a shady job on a repair. BUT ford also has a 200k mile optional warranty on their 6.4 and 6.7 powerstroke diesels for about 2500$ more! I dont think any of the other Government Motors Corporations have that.


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

I get a new truck every 12 years whether I need one or not. I have been alternating ford-chevy. Put over 200K on all of them. Every truck I have bought has been the best I ever owned, much of that due to new technology. Right now I am driving a 2004 F150 FX4 with 120K. It is my experience that mechnicly both trucks are a push - pretty even. Personnelly I think that Ford does fit and finish a lot better. Chevy always had anoining little problems like molding falling off, plastic conectors failling. Etc.


----------

